
IOTA – a new kid in the cryptocurrency town - BrightDevs
https://brightinventions.pl/blog/iota-new-kid-in-cryptocurrency-town/
======
BrightDevs
We already have some experience with Ethereum and Hyperledger as a Blockchain-
based app platform, so we were curious what can IOTA offer. What is your
experience with that? :)

~~~
pimeys
It's quite alpha still. Every time they do snapshots, people "lose their
money" and need to re-attach themselves to the tangle by clicking a button
several times in the wallet.

The tangle is sometimes very slow to do transactions. They still have a
proprietary software validating transactions so it's not really decentralized.
There is only one exchange to buy Iota currently and that is Bitfinex, which
doesn't have so good track record regarding hacks. Sometimes the exchange
holds your Mi for over a day before transferring them to your wallet.

